# Civil PE w/out a B.S. - Future Prospects?



## FETEST (Jun 11, 2015)

I apologize if this has been asked and I didn't locate. it.

In California you can attain an P.E. without a Bachelor Degree. i.e., 6 years of professional level experience and an EIT.

I have been doing civil engineering work under a PE for over 10 years and I recently received the EIT. I am working towards taking the Civil PE exam based on professional level experience and references.

My question is: In your professional opinions, even if I attain the PE in the future, would a potential employer see that I haven't received a BS and move along, even if i'm licensed?

Thank you


----------



## John QPE (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a Geography degree, 20 years on the job, and just passed the PE.

Once you get past that 10 year point, IMO, the degree doesn't matter.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 11, 2015)

I concur with Johnster-Monster. My ex-boss has his PE but no BS. It didn't matter, it didn't stop him from a successful career. One of the best engineers I know.


----------



## FETEST (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you for your responses

I can see that making sense.

I suppose what got me thinking was that on job listings i've seen, it might say 'must possess PE and BSCE'. I can see them wanting both, but that would limit me it was an absolute requirement


----------



## John QPE (Jun 11, 2015)

Meh. They all say that. They never stick to it.


----------



## FETEST (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

